# Download and save videos



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how to download and save videos? I am leery of using programs off the net unless I know they are ok.

This is financial as the videos are about trading and investing. I would like to save to my computer, watch several times if necessary, and in some cases record to DVD.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Save them from _where_? Do you mean youtube, specifically?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Educational videos from John Carter's web site of Simpleroptions.com although he has some on Youtube. Does it make a difference?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes it makes a difference, because there are a variety of methods to post videos on the web. I am not aware of any generic way to download videos from any site but I've seen Firefox plug-ins that work for Youtube videos. Unfortunately I can't remember which one I used and going back to my browser I see that it's gone... ugh. I wish I remembered which one because it was useful.

That web site you gave uses flowplayer as their video playing technology. I did a quick google search but sorry to say I didn't find an easy to way to save videos from that kind of player


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

it depends on what browser you use
there are many options for downloading videos that are completely safe (assuming you use good security on your system generally) especially from youtube
if the site is one you trust i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I use Firefox. The trust thing is the issue. If I need to download a program to download the videos, what program should I get and where should I get it? I am trying to use good security but if I download a program from a dodgy site isn't that asking for trouble? And which sites are not dodgy? That is the question.

Or do I even need to download a special program? I have Windows 7 and Media Center, is there some way to use that? It seems to be for watching TV and nothing else.

I can watch the videos off the net, is there some way to save them?

To be clear, I can watch the videos, I would like to save them on my computer and watch them again later.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

They are not downloadable for a reason - It's a way to control content. If you download them then it's no different than bittorrenting them. It's stealing. I have no issue with it (I mean, who really cares?) but some on this board are big fat hypocrites about it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the modern day version of making mixtapes from the radio.. which was not an issue. Some people are trying to make digital ripping illegal.

Websites have ads, so they prefer you to stream the video online. I don't think ripping should be illegal unless you're selling or redistributing it


----------



## canucked_up (Feb 23, 2014)

I just had a look at one of the Free options trading videos on that site and looks to be just flash. I use 'Flash and Video Download' from the addons search in Firefox. Seems to work ok for me.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm not quite getting this, isn't he just another options merchant selling private webinars, DVDs & other how-to-trade-options merchandise?

there are many of them. Sometimes the courses range north of $3500.

i took a quick look, didn't see any freebie webinars to download. The "best deal" :biggrin: $6,894 "weekly options trading advantage" is on special for $997. A hefty discount, especially considering this one offers a precious over-the-shoulder peek at the master guru himself while he trades live before your wondering eyes!

the present director of option trading at the montreal exchange - a woman who holds an MA in economics from UQAM - once told me that her staff sit in anonymously on most of the freebie marketing sessions that these private options instructors host, just to keep an eye on what they are saying & doing.

what the private option coaches teach for big $$ is basically the same material that the options exchanges themselves present for free.

the montreal exchange (mx-ca) is loaded with excellent webinars, publications & blogged tips. So is the CBOE. So is every other US options exchange. All good. All free.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There are free videos, and also one that I already paid for. I participated in a live webinar, can review the recording, and in a few weeks will receive a DVD.

I am not out to do anything illegal. The material I want, I am free to download and view as many times as I want. I do not intend to sell it. I would like to be able to review it without using up my internet access time to watch the same thing over and over.

As for whether his material is worth anything that is what I intend to find out. I have already read hundreds of books and watched thousands of hours of videos trying to learn about investing, what is a few more?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm surprised that out of all the people who frequent this site, not one knows how to download and save a video. I guess I will have to grab a free program at random and take my chances.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You know what they say.. a friend in need.... :/


----------



## canucked_up (Feb 23, 2014)

canucked_up said:


> I just had a look at one of the Free options trading videos on that site and looks to be just flash. I use 'Flash and Video Download' from the addons search in Firefox. Seems to work ok for me.


Didn't like my suggestion? *Flash and Video Download*. Link to it if that helps https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Faddons.mozilla.org%2Fen-US%2Ffirefox%2Faddon%2Fdownload-flash-and-video%2F&ei=dSPPVLfMHcqnNsqLg6AE&usg=AFQjCNEXzCd7KkYP3huPbIxApSUfMgB0Tg&bvm=bv.85076809,d.eXY


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I'm surprised that out of all the people who frequent this site, not one knows how to download and save a video. I guess I will have to grab a free program at random and take my chances.


firefox has dozens of extensions that allow you to download video ... open firefox, go to tools / add ons and enter "video download" you will see all kinds of results

but these are for non-protected video like youtube, not for protected content, are you trying to download something that is protected ?

there are hundreds of ways to download video ranging for from easy and legal to complex and illegal


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Firefox + *http://www.downloadhelper.net/
*


----------



## maxbenoit (Feb 2, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Does anyone know how to download and save videos? I am leery of using programs off the net unless I know they are ok.
> 
> This is financial as the videos are about trading and investing. I would like to save to my computer, watch several times if necessary, and in some cases record to DVD.



use internet download manager it support all type site for download video


----------

